# Quilted maple handles



## TRfromMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Stabilized quilted maple. Matching set for a pair of Survive! Knives (the GSO 4.1 and GSO 3.5). If you are not familiar, these are commercial knives, very high quality, made in Idaho. They only come with synthetic handles, so I make handles for 'em.

After stabilizing, this quilted maple almost has a translucent quality to it. You can almost see into it...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## TRfromMT (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks @Mike1950 That material came from you, sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 15, 2016)

Looking good


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice!!! That looks real good....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice job Tony !


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2016)

Gorgeous wood! Great job on converting the knives for woodworking survival. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2016)

TRfromMT said:


> Thanks @Mike1950 That material came from you, sir


Good job of using it on small item. Usually tough to capture figure on small stuff. Takes some sanding to really show it off.


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2016)

Great job! Tony


----------

